# The chinchilla princess!



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, I finally got around to getting some pictures of my new girl. She thinks she's a princess, and she has been upset since being confined due to her broken pelvis. But... it has to be done, so... alas. 









This is the cage I keep her in when I'm cleaning out her current carrier... and when we're out and about. Like I said earlier, she has to be constantly restrained to let her pelvis heal. 









Aww, someone has never seen a camera before! ;D









My little girl gives the sweetest kisses.... hee. 

We're getting along real well, and I think she's getting used to the "confinement" thing... hopefully in six weeks she'll be healed or almost there!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

She's beautiful.  

I had a chinny named Houdini. Aptly named, he was a smart little booger. I loved him to death but he was just as ornery as could be! I started school and working full time and couldn't give the time I needed to him. They need a lot of loving to stay personable. They move FAST, too. Haha. :


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Aww, what a cute face.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

ema-leigh said:


> how would you say they compare to rats? personality wise.


Well, Tia is much MUCH different from rats! Seriously. When I said that Tia thinks she's a princess, that is pretty much how all of them act (or so I was told). You aren't their "owner", you're their "servant", lol. 

Tia is very independent, and she isn't really into cuddling. But then again, it probably hurts her when I hold her, so... 

I think I'll have to answer this when she's not broken. 



jasugar said:


> They need a lot of loving to stay personable. They move FAST, too. Haha. :


They are fast... but Tia is not. Hopefully she will be!


----------

